# Â£120 What Would You Buy??



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

What would you buy if you had Â£120 sitting there calling to you??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Council tax?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

a good night out... you already have a watch... (my girlfriend made me say this)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT 16BB


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Seiko 6105-8110







If you can find one @ that price... I can be done!

But then it is an excellent watch... or put it towards a Seiko Tuna-can









Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh yeah, I guess this being the Japanese section your looking at a Japanese watch reccomendation









Ummm vintage choice 6309 or 6105

New Id go for the 300m EcoDrive Citizen ( EcoZilla)


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Oh yeah, I guess this being the Japanese section your looking at a Japanese watch reccomendation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm yes the Citizen EcoZilla is quite tasty...

Mike


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I'd put it towards the Citizen Eco Radio controlled nighthawk in the Sales section


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

hippo said:


> What would you buy if you had Â£120 sitting there calling to you??


As you've posted in the Japanese forum I guess you want a japanese suggestion?

I'd go for one of the 6139 vintage chrono's Roy has on site for around the Â£100 mark personally.

2 reason's 1st I've always fancied getting one and second if I ever wanted to convert it back to cash, imo, they'd hold there value pretty well.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > What would you buy if you had Â£120 sitting there calling to you??
> ...


Mmm yes a nice vintage original Chrono or Diver will hold it's value... 6105/6309 [Although 'hippo' already has the sought after 6306!]

Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

My choice would be an automatic Black Knight on the bracelet - superb build quality to both the watch & bracelet. I don't consider the integrated bracelet to be a problem as it's one of the most comfortable bracelets I've ever had the pleasure to wear. I suppose it may be a bit dressy (especially compared to the other tool like Seiko divers) but the build quality, performance & lume (which is outstanding in fact) are every bit as good as other Seiko divers - it's something slightly different from the usual Seiko diver too. I regret selling mine & if I still had it I'd have asked Bry to beadblast it for me by now









Another option would be one of the new quartz Sawtooth divers, big impressive wristwatches apparently & Â£120 should get you one (maybe not on the bracelet though) - you should always have at least one quartz in your collection to accompany all those automatics


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah like the sound of that, now where can i find one??


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

hippo said:


> Yeah like the sound of that, now where can i find one??


Not sure which you like the sound of but I've sent you a pm regarding both the Sawtooth & Black knight


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Decisions decisions, it's a hard choice when you have cash and no watch to buy







Sadly it's not a situation I find myself in all to often










I have looked at those vintage chrono's on Roy's site and there are very nice. One day


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

hippo said:


> Yeah like the sound of that, now where can i find one??


Black Knight? Offered FS frequently on SCTF (Seiko/Citizen Trading Forum)

Would throw in another 6 bucks and buy the Seiko Spirit (model SCVS013) - automatic, hacking, handwind capability.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Seiko SNM005 or SNM007

23 jewel automatic, calibre 7S35 with quickset date at the 4:30 position


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

6138 Bullhead


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok...I'll take your brown one please......

I''ll send you a cheque....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Ok...I'll take your brown one please......
> 
> I''ll send you a cheque....


Oh very good





















I walked right into that one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thought you might


----------



## ROMAN (May 15, 2006)

Orange Monster


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

One each of these:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Few bottles of JDs.



Seamaster73 said:


> One each of these:


For Â£120?


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> For Â£120?


Change out of. Seriously.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

hippo said:


> What would you buy if you had Â£120 sitting there calling to you??


SKX007 or SKX009 ..........................or Dapper's SKX033 in the Sales orum (oops "On Hold")







 and still have Â£70.00 in the kitty for 'brownie points, if required.....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Bought this one in the end!!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Jason will be pleased that was one of his suggestions...

Nice looking watch 









Very cool...























Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks I love it, looks great and it's huge!!!!! Have to take a wider route round things to avoid banging it against things!!! Even the 710 likes it, says it's the nicest looking watch I've got


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done









Superb value for money


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Jase, how are things with you?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good thanks......

Ive got a good one coming in about a month 

Hand delivered from the States


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Good thanks......
> 
> Ive got a good one coming in about a month
> 
> Hand delivered from the States


But you're not gonna tell 'til it gets to you, or are you?


----------

